# Boy do I need Advice...



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

My daughter and her 3 dogs(mini schnauzer, yorkie/maltese mix, **** tzu)have moved from Arizona and will be living here for a while. THEY have adjusted beautifully, Havee hasn't...yet. They get along and Havee stands up for himself well when he needs to. He's had eating issues, he was eating every 3rd meal or so.

The problem--

Havee never peed or pooped in the same area. He used the fenced in grassy area in the back for play, and the plantings/dirt boarder area for peeing and pooping. The new guys have totally taken to the grassy area and use that for elimination. Most parts of this area Havee will not walk on. He won't step on the area to retrieve the frizby that he LOVES to fetch. He jumps from the deck to the dirt perimiter area and walks around on the dirt and will scoot across, very quickly, one area only of the grass like there are hot coals he's stepping on. I'm feeling that he can't stand the scent on the grass that the other dogs have eliminated on. So...

He had diahhrea early in the week--monday am, in his crate, and tuesday on the kitchen floor in the am, where I gated him for the day, put him on chicken and rice, he LOVED it and it cleared the diahhrea and apparently his eating issues because now he's eating(back to kibble) like there is no tomorrow, every meal. So...

He didn't poop monday or tuesday overnight in his crate, didn't poop all day wednesday, took him for walks and gave him every opportunity to poop yesterday outside, came home last night after going out for dinner and found that he had pooped on the door mat. We're almost 100% sure it was his, guess he HAD to go after not going so long. OK...

Woke up this am to Havee having pooped in his crate, not diahhrea and I never heard him overnight wimper to go out, we usually can hear him although he is in a separate bedroom across from ours. My daughter never heard him either. Took him outside. Found a surprise this am on the dining room rug about 1 1/2 hours after breakfast. I didn't see him but am almost 100% sure it was his. Put him outside. Gated him in the kitchen while I went to the gym. Sorry for all this rambling...I hope I'm making sense.

I haven't seen him poop outside since early monday morning's diahhrea(5am, heard him wimper). Does he not want to poop on the grass that he won't going on???? I don't know why he won't poop on the dirt like he used to. 
I took him out before with boiled chicken to call him to come onto the grassy area, he did and he didn't too. We always treated his outside pottying but haven't lately because of the other 3. Right now he is teathered to my chair.

Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Jan, I am so sorry for poor little Havee.

I know it can be so hard to bring more dogs in to their surroundings. Especially more than one. My DD comes and brings her beagles and it really messes poor Sissy up.
She does not like to poop when they are in the back yard. We normally take her on a leash out front or put up the beagles so she can poop in peace (so to speak). It makes her nervous to have them in her yard.

I just normally try to when they visit to give Sissy alone time in the yard for the first little bit and then after they have been here a while it does get better. Sissy does have certain areas she plays, poops, etc. She does it in separate places.

Sounds like he might have had a tummy ache that might have started all this. Sometimes I will give Sissy pumpkin to her diet to get her back on track.

Hope little Havee feels better soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When my DD, SIL and grandson moved in, they also brought their 2 dogs. Thank goodness they get along great. But I have noticed that Shelby is the one who was hardest to housebreak, and she is the one who had a little set back. She is back on track now, but my daughter's dogs have accidents in the house (getting better though), so I guess it shook her up a bit. Kodi has been fine, but it did take some adjusting. The other problem is when you do find an accident, you can't be 100% sure who did it unless you catch them in the act. I just say "who did it" and I can usually pick out who the guilty one is.

The other problem was the barking. I got the Pet Agree and it is working.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Jan,

How long are they going to be staying with you? "awhile" could be two months, or two years! If it's long term, then could you somehow seperate the yard into a smaller section, and a larger section. Could you put the visiting dogs out in the smaller section after eating and let them eliminate in that area, then put them in the larger area for play? Or, could the other dogs be walked immediately after breakfast and dinner so they will eliminate elsewhere? I walk mine after every meal, and it is a commitment, but it is also healthy to walk. I do this myself, but with your family, if everyone pitched in, then that shouldn't be so hard. (I wear a waist that the leashes attatch to and this makes walking much easier). Also, could you watch them when in the larger area and immediately pick up any messes made by accident there, and try and get it all up very well? This would be extra work, but to me it sounds like the biggest issue is that your dog is very fastidious and I don't know if he will get used to his clean play area being messed up. Overall, I think if it is safe to walk them, then this might be the best answer as it will also help them with excess energy. (again, can't say enough about my waist belt. I added a swivel hook attatchment so the leashes won't tangle as the dogs walk around each other).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jan , this is a tough situation. I checked with some of our members on this one. your dog is definitely stressed by all this. Your dog does not want to be confrontational by marking in their area. It was suggested that you have the others eliminate in their own area. Not sure how big your yard is but if you can fence it off somehow. Same with inside the house. If your daughter's dogs can be kept to their own area until your dog settles down a little. I know that might be difficult. When new dogs especially three are brought in so fast it can be very unsettling for the resident dog (and owner) LOL . You should also try to go out with your dog and wait until he goes and then reinforce this with praise and treats. Make sure your dog has a safe quiet place to go without the others bothering him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks all for your input Dave and everyone--I appreciate it. 

We kept a keen eye on Havee yesterday in the house. I brought him outside alone yesterday evening after his dinner, threw the frisbee, had some fun with him, hoping the exercise would help him eliminate in the yard. Lo and behold he did--one the grass. We gave him lots of praise and treats. 

We also moved his crate into our bedroom so we wouldn't miss his whinning if he had to go out. He did at 5am, he ran to the dirt area where he had been eliminating before the 3 boys came and had a very loose poop. Again a couple of hours later. So it seems he needs to be back on chicken and rice. He had gotten firmer, but he's back to looser again. But the good thing in all this is hopefully he's found a place to go now--back to the dirt area. 

Yes, we need to get him out on his own more; for him to have some quiet alone time. Us too! He has his daily walks and we'll get him out back for more alone playtime.

We have always picked up his poop immediately as he's been a poop eater in the past. Cleaning it up immediately has helped that alot. So we are with him every time he is out.

We'll have to see about dividing the yard--something to think about.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You're in a really tough situation and I feel for you all. You've gotten some great advice so hope it helps. Exercise will release endorphins in both of you and I'd start doing a lot of that. 
We had a horrible situation after hurricane Katrina and my poodle freaked out over my son in law staying here. For some reason they just didn't mesh and my son in law is such a great guy but at the time hadn't been a dog person (he is happily living with a dog from Bandit and has become a dog person now). We tried everything we could think of to get the poodle over the fear and nothing worked but maybe we didn't get on top of it fast enough? I don't know but what I do know is if this keeps up get a behavior specialist in there fast. I learned that the hard way 
Very best of luck


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan D said:


> We'll have to see about dividing the yard--something to think about.
> 
> .


Oops I forgot this part. There's an easy and cheap way to do this. Mesh wire and metal stakes. We have our yard done because we had puppies at the time and I wanted them to be able to zoom around apart from the adults. I'm hurting from my back and working on the house but will try to get a picture of it for you


----------

